# IBC-Trikot Contest



## Rabbit (2. August 2003)

Wer "trägt" das IBC-Trikot auf den höchsten Punkt?

Ich mache mal den Anfang: Tirol 2003, Fimberpass: 2608 m 

BTW: gage_ und Pan trugen ebenfalls das IBC-Trikot. Leider hatten wir zum Gruppenfoto aber bereits alle unsere Windblocker schon übergestreift weil's beim Warten auf die Nachzügler  doch ein wenig kühl wurde.


----------



## Marcus (2. August 2003)

Schicke Idee. Aber muss es nicht eher Contest heissen? Und was hat dieses Thema hier zu suchen? Oder duerfen nur Nordlaender mitmachen?

Die 3000er Marke wird uebrigens noch im August fallen...

Gruesse, Marcus




now listening to: *Slayer & Atari Teenage Riot - No Remorse (I Wanna Die)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Schicke Idee. Aber muss es nicht eher Contest heissen?
> *


Da hast Du natürlich recht, da waren die Finger wieder schneller als das Hirn 


> *
> Und was hat dieses Thema hier zu suchen? Oder duerfen nur Nordlaender mitmachen?
> *


Mitmachen darf natürlich jeder, mich interessiert aber eben in erster Linie, welcher Norddeutsche, der ja nicht täglich die Gelegenheit hat einen großen Berg zu bezwingen, das Trikot in "den Himmel trägt".


> *
> Die 3000er Marke wird uebrigens noch im August fallen...
> *


Es geht um das IBC, nicht das ESK-Trikot. Umziehen gilt nicht!


----------



## Marcus (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Es geht um das IBC, nicht das ESK-Trikot. Umziehen gilt nicht!  *



Wir fahren ja nicht nur einen Dreitausender hoch... Da wird schon mal ein Tag dabei sein, wo ich den IBC-Lappen anziehen kann.

Bis dann, Marcus


----------



## evil_rider (5. August 2003)

mal sehn, im herbst fliege ich evtl. nach thailand... einfach ins cockpit gehn und so ablichtenlassen das der höhenmesser mit auf dem bild ist.... ~ und gewonnen


----------



## Marcus (6. August 2003)

Da duerfte es an zwei Dingen hapern:

1. Hat das schon jemand gemacht und
2. Hast du ueberhaupt ein IBC-Trikot? 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## gage_ (6. August 2003)

Rabbit ... Du hast mir die Fotos aus Tirol aber nicht vorenthalten, weil Dein "Rekord" mit den Bildern von mir auf dem 9m hoeher gelegenen Zeblasjoch gleich wieder fallen wird?


----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *Rabbit ... Du hast mir die Fotos aus Tirol aber nicht vorenthalten, weil Dein "Rekord" mit den Bildern von mir auf dem 9m hoeher gelegenen Zeblasjoch gleich wieder fallen wird?  *


Sorry, ja, die CD mit den Bildern liegt ja auch noch hier im Büro. Du bekommst sie dann zusammen mit deinem Ersatzteilkarton bei nächster Gelegenheit. Den hatte ich ja dann leider gestern im Keller vergessen. 

Ach ja, das Zeblasjoch 
(Liegt allerdings ein paar Meter tiefer)


----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2003)

Leider habe ich von der Greitspitze (2871 m) nur ein Foto von Thorsten im IBC-Trikot, insofern hält also er derzeit den "Rekord":


----------



## Ente on a bike (6. August 2003)

nett, sehr nett gefällt mir...
...das Schild!
Bist du da mit dem bike raufgekommen oder mit ner seilbahn?  
Ich will auch mal so hoch hinaus und dort ein kühles blondes geniessen...
Gruss Basti


----------



## Marcus (6. August 2003)

Irgendwie schiebt ihr alle, obwohl der kleinste Gang aufliegt?! 

Na ja...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ente on a bike (6. August 2003)

Gute Anmerkung...
Erklärung Bitte!


----------



## gage_ (6. August 2003)

rikman, deshalb ja auch



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Wer "trägt" das IBC-Trikot auf den höchsten Punkt?*





Und das letzte Stueck bis zum Fimbapass ist ja dann auch nicht so ganz einfach zu fahren 

Rabbit ... ich hatte mich nur am Hoehenprofil in Foxis Galerie orientiert ...

Ente .. das mit dem kuehlen wollten wir auch machen, aber in Samnaun gab's nur Flaschen


----------



## Marcus (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *rikman, deshalb ja auch [...]
> *



Hmmmm. Clown gefruehstueckt? 

Wenn das die wirkliche Praemisse des Contests ist - na ja, um so schlimmer...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *Und das letzte Stueck bis zum Fimbapass ist ja dann auch nicht so ganz einfach zu fahren
> *


Und schon gar nicht mit dem Singlespeeder 

@Ente: OK, am dritten Tag auf der "Freeridetour Zeblasjoch" haben wir uns mit der Silvrettabahn bis zum Idjoch (2755 m) hochliften lassen. Den Fimberpass haben wir jedoch mit eigener Kraft "bezwungen" und gage_, foxi, pan und rainer haben auch noch das Zeblasjoch am dritten Tag unseres AlpenX von Samnaun aus bezwungen.


----------



## gage_ (6. August 2003)

Nauders.

rikman .. deshalb sind die Gewinne bei diesem Contest auch so mies


----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2003)

Mist, Foto vergessen:

Cool war die Anzeige auf dem Höhenmesser während der Fahrt in der Seilbahn. So schnell hatte ich bisher einen Höhenmesser noch nicht hochzählen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ente on a bike (6. August 2003)

Sieht echt geil aus das Foto!
Ich will auch wieder in die Berge!
Hat bestimmt super viel spass gemacht da wieder runter zu eiern!
Wo wart ihr da nochmal?
Gruss
Basti


----------



## Pan (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Irgendwie schiebt ihr alle, obwohl der kleinste Gang aufliegt?!
> *




...das Alter halt.  

Klar kann mann da auf dem mittleren Blatt hochdrücken...am ersten Tag (is quasi wie im Harz)...

...am zweiten vielleicht noch auf dem kleinen...(wenn man sich nicht jetzt schon eine Auszeit gönnt...wie im Harz...)

...und am dritten schiebt man halt...

...aber Du wirst uns sicher eines besseren belehren. 

Da (oder an ähnlicher Stelle) hochdrücken muß man erstmal selbst, bevor man frech wird!!


----------



## foxi (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *So schnell hatte ich bisher einen Höhenmesser noch nicht hochzählen sehen*



hier zu sehen im Profil


----------



## Ente on a bike (7. August 2003)

So sieht der Wäscheberg in Meinem Zimmer auch aus vom Querschnitt her...  

Aber sehr beträchtlich is der schon!

Gruss

Basti


----------



## Joerky (7. August 2003)

Sivrettabahn...

@Rabbit:

Nettes Foto - am besten gefällt mir die obligatorische "Radfahrer-Banane"


----------



## Schlammpaddler (7. August 2003)

@Rabbit von wegen Greitspitze....

Ihr seid gemein! 
Im letzten Jahr habt ihr mich mit den Bildern vom Schönjöch an meinen letzten Urlaub in Ladis/Fiss erinnert, und diesmal muss ich mir Bilder aus der Ischgler Gegend anschauen wo ich letztes Jahr war.  
*mehrbildersehenwill*
Aber die Sache mit dem Höhenmesser fand ich damals auch sehr beeindruckend.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Rabbit (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der Martin _
> *@Rabbit von wegen Greitspitze....
> 
> Ihr seid gemein!
> ...


Tja, wenn ich doch nur mal dazu kommen würde den "Directors-Cut" in die Galerie zu stellen 

Aber er wird noch in diesem Jahr kommen, versprochen


----------



## Schlammpaddler (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Tja, wenn ich doch nur mal dazu kommen würde den "Directors-Cut" in die Galerie zu stellen
> 
> ...



Directors-Cut? 
Schnickschnack!!
Einfach alles rein damit!


----------



## WARP (25. August 2003)

Moin, moin,

war Anfang August beim Downhill-Marathon in Lenzerheide auf dem Parpaner Rothorn (2856m). Das scheint aber wohl nicht zu reichen... ;-))


----------



## Marcus (31. August 2003)

*tuedeldidum*







Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> **tuedeldidum**


Mensch Marcus,

seid ihr schon zurück oder hatten die da oben sogar Internetanschluß?


----------



## Marcus (31. August 2003)

Wir sind natuerlich schon zurueck. Zwei Tage frueher als geplant, aber der Abend bei der Bergamont-Party auf der Eurobike hat uns (und fast alle anderen vor Ort ebenso) so derart weggeschossen, dass nach dem GBBC freiwillig Schluss fuer uns mit "Urlaub" war...

Gruesse, Marcus


----------

